# Please Bee Mine!



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Tiger's Mom has outdone herself!!! Marj, you are the BEST!! Just LOOK at these things, PERFECTION! The dress fits Posie like a glove! The bow is FABULOUS!!! Thank you, Marj and Des!!!! Avaialable at: www.mygofetch.com and : http://www.myladysdogbows.com/


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Posie is absolutely adorable!!! :wub: :wub: What a sweet lil face she has!!!

I love the dress and bow!!! Too cute!!! The colors look great on Posie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

What a gorgeous girl! :wub: 
I love the dress and the bow, they are so beautiful!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THE DRESS ~!!~ I want to get that for my girls now... AWWWW NANCI~!!~ POSIE IS SO CUTE ~ she can be my bee anytime :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh she is so petite and darling in her little bee dress!!!!! Love it!!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a cute little bumble bee she is!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Posie is BEEutiful!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, yes! Perfection, indeed!!! What a visual delight Posie is in that amazing dress and bow!!! :wub:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG!!!! ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Miss Posie is the cutest thing in her new bee dress and matching bow! Great job Des & Marj! :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, Posie is as precious as can bee. Absolutely adorable. :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That dress looks stunning on her! she sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Posie is such a cutie, i love the bee dress alot! is it velcro?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Posie is such a cutie, i love the bee dress alot! is it velcro?[/B]


Yes, it is velcro, satin lined. I think I might prefer buttons though for my next order...Which do you prefer?


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Absolutely delightful, & gorgeous. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh my goodness, she is STUNNING :wub: . . . . good thing you don't live close as I think I will have to snatch her away from you . . .and she sure knows how to play with the camera . . . . thanks for sharing her pictures . . . I LOVE IT. And Marj sure does a wonderful job with the perfect match.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nanci, if Rosie Posie ever becomes too much for you to handle......  ......I am available to take her off your hands....  

My goodness, she's pretty!!!!!! How old is she now?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> 2MaltMom Posted Today, 01:28 PM
> Nanci, if Rosie Posie ever becomes too much for you to handle...... ......I am available to take her off your hands....
> 
> My goodness, she's pretty!!!!!! How old is she now?[/B]





She turned a year old on April 1st...She is such a joy, Pat, I cannot begin to even describe how much I love her. I hold her 24 hours a day, cannot resist her. Puttie is right there too, don't worry!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no a Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , sparkey is hiding in the closet :smrofl: 
She is way too cute. I love it :aktion033: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Beeautiful pictures!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

She looks absolutely beautiful modeling her new dress and bow!! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

CUTE! But then she always is


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, my gosh, she's got to be the cutest little thing I ever laid my eyes on!!! Her face is too, too cute!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

How absolutely adorable!!!! I love the dress and matching bow!!!! Nice job ladies!!! Posie has the sweetest little face... I just want to squeeze her! LOL!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Tiger's Mom has outdone herself!!! Marj, you are the BEST!! Just LOOK at these things, PERFECTION! The dress fits Posie like a glove! The bow is FABULOUS!!! Thank you, Marj and Des!!!! Avaialable at: www.mygofetch.com and : http://www.myladysdogbows.com/[/B]



OMG! it B really adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so very adorable


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

It just doesn't get much cuter than that! Adorable! That little dress is about as cute as I've ever seen and the bow is a perfect match! You two are awesome!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love the dress and bow, gorgeous!!! Of course Posie is a cutie patootie :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

The dress and bow are precious, and Posie is a beautiful model. :aktion033: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a little honey in her bee dress. Cute!


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Bee utiful!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Posie is adorable, and I love the dress and bow.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Posie is just adorable :wub: The dress and the bow are absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Posie never fails to make me smile! I love that teeny tot!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is simply gorgeous in her new dress and bow. But, then again, she's gorgeous naked, too! :new_shocked:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG she is Posie, the bow the dress its all GORGEOUS.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

:wub: What a cute little munckin girl. Absoultely love the dress and OF COURSE Marj is just amazing with how she matches those bows right up with the dresses.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is a ADORABLE OUTFIT!!
Posie is a doll!!


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

She is just too cute for words! :wub: Des and Marj are awesome.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Baby is adorable in that outfit, but I bety she wishes it came with a stinger to teach Bob a lesson :new_shocked: 


ps great dress and perfectly matching bow


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I just love that dress and bow! Posie is such a gorgeous girl. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, that is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! Posie is precious! :wub: And the bow and dress are fabulous! :aktion033:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

that has to BEE the cutest dress ever! 
what a lucky girl!


----------



## Tricia (May 10, 2008)

Too precious!! :biggrin:


----------

